# Lake Hamilton, mahoning county



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I found this place on google earth, I looked up there site and it talks about the camping and hikeing. Has anyone ever fished here? Just wondering any info before I make the trip.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I never heard of any camping, I fished there years ago. Poland ,Ohio. Was a good panfish lake and bass. Owned by consumer water service or something. No fishing now though.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah darn, thats right near us. That is cool your in cornersburg, I am near mahoning and meridian. Just searcing for new spots, ty for saving me a trip down there to find out I cant fish. I am new new fishing and looking for somewhere closer to home then milton or berlin for quick trips. Any sugestions?


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Rolland,
Have you considered Mill Creek park? Specifically Newport and Glacier. I haven't fished there since I was a kid ( about 50 years ago) but my dad had a canoe sitting on a rented rack at Newport and we would do a lot of fishing during the late afternoon and evening. Usually caught tons of panfish and bass. 
I don't know the regulations now but it may be worth looking into. Glacier, Newport, and the creek below Newport down to the old mill, the creek below the dam at Glacier and Cohasset were also productive when we were kids and used bicycles as our primary means of transportation. 

Hope that helps


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

After reading these forums I might try glacer. Seeing its 1.5 miles from my house. Only thing I dont like about it is you cant eat the fish. I am mainly catch and release fisherman but its nice to take a few home now and again. I was hopping to find a small clean lake closer to home then going all the way to berlin or milton.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Keep you eye on the "Vindicator". Sometime in the spring they stock Glacier with trout. Of course, they won't live the summer in the warm water but for a while, the trout are caught by anyone that goes down there. Now, I'm not one for this kind of fishing but remember that the little devils are going to die anyway and if you catch then soon enough, the water pollution won't be a problem. At least, thats what I've been told. I may try it this spring myself just to say that I've been there.

When I was a kid, we ate the fish out of Newport but then that was about 50 years ago. No exaggeration, 50 years.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Think Id fish the Mahoning River. The 5 lakes of the valley are in my back-yard. Fished them 30 yrs ago! Talk about some pike.:B


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

> Think Id fish the Mahoning River


I just took a ride over and I can hit the mahoning river in about 2 minutes from my house. I have already been warned not to eat anything from there, thats a bummer but im going to go for fun when it quits raining. Anyone know what species I would have the best chance @ in the Mahoning river? This time of year of course.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Carp and lots of them. At least thats what I've been told. I know a retired doctor that fishes the river down near Lowelville. He claims to pick up some pretty good sized bass. Of course with the polluted sediment, I wouldn't eat anything out of the river. Sometimes you catch fish that have some really unusual growths on them. Keep anything with more than 2 eyes or that have legs or other unusual apendages and maybe you can get them into the Guiness book of records.


----------



## No Slack (Aug 2, 2006)

I have caught musky,walleye,small mouth,large mouth,blue gill, & crappie in the Mahoning river from Warren down to Lowellville.All on shallow running crank baits.
Just watch your back,plenty of un-savory characters in that stretch of the river.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

No Slack, was that wading or on a canoe/kayak? That's pretty impressive.


----------



## No Slack (Aug 2, 2006)

Strictly shore fishing. Below the dam and under Summit St. bridge in Warren,under the bridge in Girard,downtown Warren by the cannon & bank, and above the dam at Lowellville I've had the most action.Never tried it but I heard from buddies the stretch of river by the old B&O station right off of Mahoning Ave. in Youngstown is decent.


----------



## Tom Uber (Jan 11, 2008)

I grew up fishing Hamilton and the other 5 lakes in the valleye. Those lakes used to consist of Pine, Evans, Hamilton, Girard and Liberty. Pine is now being developed as a cushy place to have a house with "lake view property" Libert has been drained due to an aged and dangerous damn. Girard has been lowered to usable levels last I recall. Evans and Pine are still ocassionally used for special events, but they haven't been open to public use in a long time.

Hamilton hasn't been open at all in years. This lake produced numbers of bass, crappie, and some large bluegills. With the depth of this lake the trout that used to be stocked yearly lived through the summers and you would occassionally catch one years after stocking ended. This goes the same for walleye although I have only personally seen 2 taken in my life. Evan's had walleye stocked as well. I don't believe they ever really took off.

There are a lot of quarries south on route 170. There are ponds behind the 77 lumber off of route 7 before North Lima, and a great little pond behing South Range High School.

Yellow creek is a good place to hike/fish for smaller bluegills, bass, and an occassional surprise fish. The upper portion towards hamilton holds some deeper pools and some surprising numbers of fish.

Tom


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dam Tom! We must be nieghbers. I live off 7 in N Lima. As far as I know the musky would be the one to go after. Like he said. Shallow running cranks. They like to lay out of the current and run after something. Good Luck!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I used to do water testing for the five lakes when I had a research assistantship as a grad student. Got to know the lakes real well. I also did fish studies in the Mahoning around downtown Youngstown. I can tell you the fish populations have changed in the last 15 years. Beleive it or not, we netted some nice walleye downtown,lol. I fly fish for carp around Glacier lake, but it sounds like I need to expand my boundaries around Warren. I love tossing cranks in rivers.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If any walleye get into the Mahoning its out of Milton. Knowing when they are there(tower) is key! Dont get me wrong. ALOT of fish in Milton but how long do they stay! Would it be safe to say the same fish on the south end of the lake(Milton) be our river spawners that use Berlins out-flow in the spring. Maybe the returning Berlin stockings. Same for the other end of Milton(dam). Milton stocked fish as is Mahoning river walleye. Dont know how many big fish get through but I bet ALOT of 1-2 year old stocking do. On the other side of that. Being they stocked WB with Stripers and such for 20 years...Is the Mahoning holding ALOT more fish than people give credit? Biodude, I fished as my fathers did on the 5 lakes. Loved and Miss them!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Jig,
The walleyes we netted from the Mahoning were dissected for their pancreas to study accumalation of contaminants. That being the case, none were tagged and released. That might have helped to shed some light on your questions regarding resident fish and migrations. However, at the time, we were asking different questions. I've spoken with others that have seen the results of DNR electroshocking that might corraborate your feelings about the river.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Every little bit helps.:B


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

you can still fish lake hamilton in struthers, as well as pine and evans. a season pass (as of last year) costs 500.00 (that's right) and you have to have a million dollars worth of liability insurance. sounds like they are trying to keep a bunch of anglers out. hamilton was probably the best bluegill lake i ever fished (in the late 60s when sheet and tube owned it). caught many 1 pound plus gills there in 1968-1969. biggest my father and i had ever seen. the lake also had some great bass fishing as well as crappie fishing along the ledges by the pump house. to my knowledge, there never was any camping at any of the old ohio water service lakes. they all shut down at dark. we also fished lake newport as kids, especially below the dam. kept tons of panfish caught there and consumed them. we did not know at the time about health issues. (this was in the late 60s). the demographics have changed around the lake. not sure about crime around newport and glacier, but a call to the mill creek park police can give you some insight. have heard that there were questionable characters hanging around the old boat house (smythe island) area.


----------

